# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Novo Reef

## Ricardo Lacerda

Aqui vai algum do setup que já está em vista para o meu novo aqua...
...que deverá ficar montado e pronto até ao Natal:

*Aquário:* - 150 x 60 x 60 em vidro de 15mm sem travamentos - 540 litros
*Sump Biológica*: 90 x 50 x 45 em vidro com zona Biológica de Caudal diferenciado
*Iluminação:* 2 x 150 HQI (Aquamedic Ab10000 de 13500ºK) + T8 Actínica Phillips TL/03 de 120 cm+ Moonlight System - *A iluminação total será aumentada futuramente* 
*Movimentação*: 
1 Mag-Drive 12 + 1 Poseidon PS4  em loop fechado associado a uma spray bar + 1 SCWD
1 WaveMaker Digital8 SUMPTECH + 4 MaxiJet Mp1200 
1 Tunze Stream 6060
*Escumador:* Deltec APF 600
*Grounding Probe* - Titânio 
*Substracto:* 
-25 kg de areia de coral "sugar size - small"
-25 Kg de areia de coral "sugar size - medium"
-25 Kg de aragonite que mandei moer a um laboratório para ficar "sugar size - small"
-15 kg de Calcite "small size:0.3-05" (midia de reactor de cálcio);
-15 Kg de areia viva (daquela que vem nos sacos com água, com culturas de bactérias)
-25 kg de areia da nossa costa recolhida nas dunas da praia de Quiaios.
-vários "copos" de areia colonizada cedida gentilmente por vários membros do fórum.
- *No momento com cerca de 8/9 cm.*
*Rocha:* Aprox. 60 Kg de Rocha Viva e 30 de RM para Colonizar
*Aquecimento:* 1 Termóstato 250W Jager + 1 Pro-Heat II Titanium IC Heaters 250 W
*Arrefecimento:* Chiller DIY (cap. máxima estimada = -10ºC para 2000 litros
*Acessórios:* 
Reactor Fluidisado de Areia
Reactor de Enxofre - *Removido do setup por falta de espaço* 
SPRAA SUMPTECH com bomba peristáltica  (ProMinent DulcoFlex 0204)associada a reactor de Kalkwasser SUMPTECH
UV Vecton unit de 8W

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Meus amigos...
...finalmente chegou o meu aquário novo!!!!!!!!   :Pracima:  

Está um trabalho 5***** !!!
Brevemente irei colocar aqui a sua evolução e setup definitivo.
Abraços,
Ricardo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Estou a ficar doido!!!
Só o trabalhão que estão a dar as ligações das tubagens.... nem é bom pensar!!!!
Válvulas de esfera, Válvulas anti-retorno, acessórios colados, acesórios de rosca.... etc... etc....

Bem... de qualquer forma está a andar... vai demorar mais é que o previsto até os "bichos" irem para a casa nova!!!

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Desejo-te muito boa sorte com esse progecto, esta a ser muito bem estudado, deve ficar excelente.
Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Ricardo
Muita Sorte com isso.... foi exactamente por nao perceber nada de tubagens valvulas etc que optei pelo nao uso de sump. Talvez tenha sido um erro  :Smile:  . 
Mas sei que pelo teu espirito aventureiro e jeitinho que tens pro bricolage vais-te safar   :KnSmileyVertSourire:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá a todos

Mais um sábado a trabalhar no aquário do Ricardo Lacerda e ficou quase tudo montado e até já foi baptizado.   :SbOk3:  
Agora só faltam umas fotos.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Ricardo, manda fotos da montagem do aqua, mesmo que do início (só o vidro)......acho que ficaria muito legal acompanharmos a evolução do seu novo aqua.....
Boa sorte e bom trabalho.....

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Boas meus amigos....

... pois é....
...depois de umas horas valentes de puro esforço e com a ajuda de uma grande equipa ... lá está o "menino" já com água (alguma) dentro !!!!

O fotógrafo de serviço foi o Juca ... logo logo ele coloca as fotos da "epopeia" ....

Abraços,

Ricardo Lacerda

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Cá está então a evolução do trabalho...

Material utilizado:
SCWD

LEITO FLUIDISADO DE AREIA

BOMBA PERISTÁLTICA

POWERHEAD

BOMBA POSEIDON PS4 para o LOOP

ALIMENTAÇÂO do ESCUMADOR

MAG12 para a SUMP

ESCUMADOR

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

MONTAGEM:

... qual a melhor posição???

..e a iluminação?...como fica???



(Paulo "Honda" Rodrigues, Ricardo Lacerda, Pedro Pacheco, João Soares, Júlio Macieira)
Aperto da iluminação...

TUBAGENS e MONTAGEM !!!


(Pedro Sousa)
Teste à SprayBar

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

ÁGUA !!!!!!!!!!!!

(o Juca e eu em grande esforço....)
..mas todos quiseram dar uma ajuda....

.... e SAL !!!


... mais ÁGUA !!!

... e descanço!!!
 
..... e de volta ao trabalho...


.... e a SUMP?....será que cabe???

...afinal coube...

...e a LUZ???

...e depois...

....

PRONTO !!!!
A Montagem está feita...agora é só ir colocando a evolução!!!
Abraços e Muito Obrigado a todos os que ajudaram nesta tarefa titânica!!! Espero que tenham gostado de acompanhar este projecto...
..para breve ficam fotos da evolução...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Não tens anda que agradecer, foi com MUITO PRAZER que te ajudei a "montar" o aquário.
As fotos estão muito boas, e não te esqueças de colocar a evolução.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Atenção: Não esquecer o meu apoio psicológico (andava com dores de costas) pois isto de fazer, qualquer um faz, agora mandar fazer bem.....isso é só para alguns.

Mas, enfim. Tenho de dar a mão á palmatória, para quem tinha uma poça onde até rãs nasciam o passo foi mesmo estrondoso. Agora a "pica" de o ver cheio de muuuiiiittas coisas, é que eu estou a ver se vai ser fácil de refrear.


Vou ficar atento e prometo denunciar as cretinices. Sim, cretinices, pois a um responsável aquariofilo tal seria imperdoavel.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Só mais uma coisinha

Tens que colocar a sala das maquinas, ouvi dizer que tens mais umas coisas novas.

E aquela foto do descanço, um deles passou o dia no descanço....   :Coradoeolhos:  
Mais uma vez   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Ricardo 
Parabéns pelo projecto : Tenho algumas questões :
- Porque optaste por um spray bar atrás da rocha ? achas realmente vantajoso para fazer circulação atrás da rocha? não será que com o tempo a probabilidade de os furos entupirem é grande o que dificulta a manutenção ? não reduz bastante a força da bomba 

- porque optaste por 2 cotovelos antes do SCWD ? não perdes muito da potencia da bomba ?

- para que vais usar o filtro de areia fluidizada? para filtro biológico ou como reactor de quaquer coisa ?

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Parabéns pelo projecto


Obrigado... deu trabalho mas acho que valeu a pena...
Agora vamos lá tentar responder a tudo....



> - Porque optaste por um spray bar atrás da rocha ? achas realmente vantajoso para fazer circulação atrás da rocha?


Por tudo o que tenho lido na especialidade e por algumas experiências efectuadas, a minha conclusão foi a seguinte:
-A RV funciona como filtro vivo, necessitando para isso que exista uma circulação forte no seu interior... sendo essa uma das razões que "obriga" aos valores de circulação de 20x normalmente recomendados. Ou seja, a RV "per si" não terá o efeito desejado... para o provar basta deixar a Rv em depósito sem circulação que as conclusões são imediatas!
-Neste sentido, o efeito principal da spraybar não é efectuar a circulação atrás da RV, MAS sim FORÇAR múltiplos jactos de água a "atravessar" a parede rochosa e assim potenciar o efeito filtrante.
-Todos os outros benefícios (menor deposição superficial na rocha, circulação traseira, etc...) são positivos, mas não primordiais.



> ...não será que com o tempo a probabilidade de os furos entupirem é grande o que dificulta a manutenção ?


Pode acontecer.... mas uma vez que estão ao abrigo da luz, a formação de algas (que seria uma das principais causas...) será diminuta...



> não reduz bastante a força da bomba?


Não... Os furos da spraybar foram dimensionados "by the book" como explicado em http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=305




> - porque optaste por 2 cotovelos antes do SCWD ? não perdes muito da potencia da bomba ?


Foi só uma questão de centrar o SCWD ... nada mais. De acordo com as tabelas do fabricante cada cotovelo tem uma perda de carga de cerca de 0.02 l/min , ou seja cerca de 12l/h. O SCWD deve ter uma perda de carga de 150 a 200l/h ... por isso os cotovelos não são importantes... 



> - para que vais usar o filtro de areia fluidizada? para filtro biológico ou como reactor de quaquer coisa ?


Para filtro biológico. Como descrito por alguns autores o FBF (Fluidisided Bed Filter) é muito benéfico DESDE que associado a uma DSB. Caso contrário é de evitar. Como eu tenho DSB....

Espero ter respondido a tudo e a todos...
...sem falar no "desorientador" técnico do dia da mudança que só se sabia queixar das costas.... e não mexeu uma palha!!!

Abraços,
Ricardo

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Ricardo
Para já os meus parabens está fantastico, a mudança e a reportagem.
Tenho uma questão esse teu spray não causara problemas com a falta de luz? Mesmo sendo um circuito fechado não corres o risco que ele ter perdas???.
Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...Para já os meus parabens está fantastico, a mudança e a reportagem.


Obrigado  :Coradoeolhos:  




> Tenho uma questão esse teu spray não causara problemas com a falta de luz? Mesmo sendo um circuito fechado não corres o risco que ele ter perdas???


Desculpa Paulo... não devo estar a perceber a tua pergunta....
Mas por definição, um circuito fechado, não tem problemas com cortes eléctricos... é como se fosse um filtro tipo "canister" exterior... assim que falha a luz ele equilibra automáticamente...
...a única hipótese de existirem fugas é se as mangueiras não estiverem bem apertadas, ou a montagem tiver folgas, pois o sistema em si é "à prova de falhas" (pelo menos dessas...).
Se a tua questão era outra desculpa mas não entendi... reformula e coloca de novo! 
Abração!!!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Mais algumas fotos que já tinha carregado para a galeria mas que agora ficam bem ser colocadas aqui...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,  Ricardo 

Está excelente, parabéns. Espero ver isso ao vivo proximamente.

Duas dúvidas:

- O fundo do teu aquário tem uma superfície azul. De quem é feito ? existe alguma razão especial para isso ?

- Reparei que a tridacna está colocada numa RV (como eu também mais gosto) e não no areão. Como fizeste? (i) colocaste a RV no areão com a tridacna por cima até ela se fixar, mudando despois a RV ou (ii) conseguiste que ela se fixasse logo no sítio definitivo ?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...Espero ver isso ao vivo proximamente.


Fico à espera dessa visita!!!




> - O fundo do teu aquário tem uma superfície azul. De quem é feito ?


É uma espuma de nivelamento que se vende ao metro (em rolo) no Mestre Mako e parecidos...é para melhorar o assentamento do aquário.



> ... existe alguma razão especial para isso?


Existe... não havia mais côr nenhuma...  :SbClinOeil:  



> - Reparei que a tridacna está colocada numa RV (como eu também mais gosto) e não no areão. Como fizeste? (i) colocaste a RV no areão com a tridacna por cima até ela se fixar, mudando despois a RV ou (ii) conseguiste que ela se fixasse logo no sítio definitivo ?


Eu tb gosto muito mais assim... além de que, as Tridacnas, são propensas a infecções através do seu "pedúnculo". E isso acontece frequentemente qando estão no areão devido às movimentações da "bicharada" existente na DSB... assim ficam mais seguras!
Quanto à colocação foi feita da seguinte maneira, quando a comprei (já lá vai mais de um ano) agarrei na rocha onde ela está agora e mudei-a para uma zona de pouca corrente no aquário... depois coloquei a Tridacna em cima. Passado um dia ou dois ela já se tinha agarrado com "unhas e dentes". Depois foi só esperar uns dias e mudar a Rocha para o local definitivo. Agora na mudança.... quando mudei a RV.. foi tudo atrás!!! RV, Palithoas e Tridacna !!! ...durande uma semanita estranharam mas agora estão em franco crescimento. E parece-me ainda melhor desde que coloquei o Reactor de Kalk a trabalhar... noto-a com o manto completamente aberto(anteriormente não doseava Kalk regularmente nem tinha reactor de cálcio... e mesmo assim posso afirmar que tenho uma taxa de crescimento superior a 100% em cerca de uma ano... está mais de o dobro! ... foi comprada na ReefDiscus como sendo de qualidade.... e pelos vistos...   :SbSourire:  ).

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ok, esclarecido.
Para além das razões que já apontaste, outra que me leva a gostar de colocar as Tridacnas (uma das 2 a 3 aquisições que me faltam para fechar o aquário - pelo menos é o que digo agora...) na RV é que assim podem ficar mais perto da luz, o que, especialmente nas maximas, é importante.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem Ricardo , " os bichos parecem ter adorado a nova casa ! 

Quanto à spray bar compreendo a tua intenção , naõ me parece é que o fluxo direccionado dos furos traga mais "penetração" na rocha . Lembor-me de o Martin Moe, veterano da aquariofilia marinha advogar o seu uso mas mais recentemente não vejo "os mestres" a defenderem o seu uso. Conheces algum artigo recente sobre a sua utilização ? Repara que ela também poderá entupir com o crescimento externo de alga coralina no tubo. Por outro lado concordo com na tua explicação matemática dos furos ,mas isto seria verdade se não existisse possibilidade de bloqueio por crescimento de algas , precipitação calcaria ou outros sedimentos . E aí é mais facil bloquear várias passagens estreitas do que uma única larga .
Acho interessante o objectivo , não sei é se será funcional com o tempo.

Quanto ao filtro de leito fluído ,é considerado o filtro nitrificador mais eficaz que existe ( melhor do que o seco-húmido ) , e por isso mesmo é excelente para um aquário de peixes . No teu caso eu só o ligaria quando a tua DBS tiver a desnitrificar muito bem  e se tiveres muitos peixes .

Mais uma vez parabéns!

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...Acho interessante o objectivo , não sei é se será funcional com o tempo...


Nestas coisas alguém tem sempre que ser a "cobaia" .. esperemos que corra bem!!
Abraços,
Ricardo

PS:Quanto aos artigos não creio que ainda os tenha guardados.. na altura fiz uma pesquisa muito grande sobre isso... mas se necessitares posso tentar "desenterrar" tudo de novo...

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá Ricardo,
Bela sequência de fotos, ilustram bem o trabalho e o "suor" aplicados nesse projecto que está muito bom  :Pracima:  
Parabéns!
Rui Bessa

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Boas ... aqui vai mais um pouquinho do meu "menino" ...

Reactor de Kalk (modelo que serviu de testes e que agora eu aproveitei... lá diz o ditado "Em casa de ferreiro...espeto de pau"!)






Finalmente a parte eléctrica como deve ser!!!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Mais umas fotos da parte "viva" !!!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

e para finalizar por agora....
...e apenas com um mês...aqui está o ANTES e DEPOIS da minha DSB !!!

ANTES:


DEPOIS:


Um abraço e até breve!!!

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Ricardo

Grande evolução nessa DSB, na foto parece que já anda alguma coisa a mexer ai no meio, já conseguiste ver?
Adorei essas xenias brancas, quero uma muda.   :SbLangue7:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Ricardo
O teu Projecto está Irrepreensivel.  :Wink:  Mais uma excelente projecto para todos nos apoiarmos na montagem de um futuro aquario e com algumas ideias inovadoras bastante Interessantes.
Tudo muito Bem Organizado e Pensado  :Wink:   vai no excelente caminho! 
A evoluçao da DSB é brutal em tao pouco tempO!  :Wink:  acabaste por fazer uma camada com que altura mesmo ? 

Abraço!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Essa tridacna até dói....

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Antes de mais obrigado a todos pelos elogios.... é isso que tb nos dá força para continuar a querer ir cada vez mais longe.... e melhor!!




> Grande evolução nessa DSB, na foto parece que já anda alguma coisa a mexer ai no meio, já conseguiste ver?


Ainda não... limito-me a ver os "carreirinhos" e a libertação de gases...
.... mas o ideal era voltar a colonizar com mais uns "copinhos" dados pelo pessoal.... (aceito ofertas!!!)




> Adorei essas xenias brancas, quero uma muda.


Por 500 até tas dou todas!!!! ..   :JmdFou:  ...no problem!!! Uma muda é tua!!!




> A evoluçao da DSB é brutal em tao pouco tempO!  acabaste por fazer uma camada com que altura mesmo ?


Para já ainda só tem cerca de 10 cm... mas brevemente queria aumentar um pouco....




> Essa tridacna até dói....


...e está cada vez melhor desde que o reactor de Kalk está a funcionar... por isso ainda vai doer MAIS !!!!! Agora tenho que lhe arranjar umas irmãs....

Abraços a todos...

PS: Para a semana devo começar a trabalhar a sump em contra-ciclo. Já tenho a iluminação pronta... por isso estão "abertas as inscrições"   :JmdFou2:   para quem me puder ceder umas Macro Algas....

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, Ricardo

Arranjo-te c. prolifera e, eventualmente, c. taxifolia. Não tenho muita, que este fim de semana, levou um desbaste, mas uns quantos pés ainda se arranjam.
O problema é a entrega...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...O problema é a entrega...


Obrigado João...
...se calhar conseguimos combinar isso no dia do almoço do fórum... ou achas que não dá?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Se não te importares de esperar até lá... fica combinado (e entretanto, vai recuperando do desbaste).

----------


## Rui A Passos

Muito Bom assim dá gosto olhar para um aquario... boa continuação

Manda mais fotos...

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Se não te importares de esperar até lá...


Claro que não!!!
Grande abraço e desde já o meu obrigado!!!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Aqui vai mais um pouco da evolução e crescimento do meu novo ReeF... agora com alguns novos habitantes... assim que puder volto a colocar mais novidades....










Espero que gostem.... ( a resolução é muito baixa mas é para "poupar" o servidor!!)

----------


## João M Monteiro

Belíssimos animais, Ricardo. Realmente...pujantes  !

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Olá meus companheiro de "luta" ...

Aqui fica mais um pouca da evolução deste meu projecto...

Vista Geral com as portas abertas...
 

Sump /refúgio com as Macro algas que me foram oferecidas ... MUITO Obrigado João!!!
 


só a zona da MAG12 é que não tem algas... e mesmo essa...


Na Sump tenho ainda várias espécies de ermitas, nassários, cerites,...

Uma panorâmica da parte direita do aqua...


e da lateral...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Vamos agora a pormenores...

Colónia de xénias..
 

Zoanthus castanhos de pólipos laranja ... ao vivo são lindos!!
 

A minha Turbinária ... mais um bocado e fica fora de água!!!


O meu Zebrassoma bem gordinho!!!
 

O Sarcophyton que serve de casa aos Ocellaris qd não andam pela anémona...
 

Uma muda de Zoanthus laranja ESPECTACULARES oferecida pelo Pedro Pacheco

... e uma de vermelhos que vieram de lá também!!!


Uma estrela "alpinista" .... numa RV com Capnellas a nascer de lado (Obrigado Juca ... a pedra é linda!!!)

... e pelos vistos todos gostam de lá subir...


Uma peça de Favites

1/3 da minha Entacmea Quadricolor (o resto está escondido!!!)


Cerianthus em extensão..


Parece-me Clavularia .. mas apareceu sozinha..


E os meus Decoras...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

E agora uma visão mais "nocturna" da coisa..

De novo a Entamea Quadricolor
 

e a Trachyphyllia..


e o cerianthus



*Aproveito este post para agradecer a todos os que me têm ajudado na montagem do aquário...
1. à minha mulher pela paciência, compreessão e pelo gosto que entretanto desenvolveu ... qualquer dia quer um só para ela!!!
2. ao pessoal que o levou ao lombo lá para cima (Sohal)
3. aos meus pais que me trouxeram escondidos na mala, directamente dos States, as bombas, unidade de osmose, scwd, etc...
4. a quem já me ajudou com belíssimas ofertas de vivos e mudas (Júlio Macieira - Trachyphylia, ocellaris, RV, etc... SEM palavras], ao Pedro Pacheco e aos seus zooanthus que são do mais bonito que vi (sem falar na ajuda na montagem...), ao João Monteiro pela magnífica colecção de MacroAlgas, ao Marco Madeira pelas Xenias (são 5*****).
5. ao Fórum pelo que me tem ajudado a não fazer muitas asneiras
6. a todos os que já visitaram a minha casa e me deram força para continuar
7. ..... a alguém que provavelmente esqueci.... sorry...*

*Mais uma vez.. OBRIGADO !!!*

Ricardo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo

A satisfação é minha.

Nada me dá mais gozo do que poder apreciar um bonito aquario, e o teu até está perto  :Pracima: 

Sei que tudo está bem cuidado, essa é a minha satisfação e eu não faria melhor.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Obrigado Ricardo por manteres esse aquário.   :Palmas:  

Tive o prazer de ver esse aquário ao vivo e fiquei em choque. Está realmente arrebatador. Os meus sinceros parabéns e por favor continua a partilhar a evolução desta "beleza".   :SbOk:  

Grande abraço,

----------


## Paulo Pereira

Viva!
Apesar de ainda não perceber muito de aquariofilia, e também não ter grandes posses monetárias para por em prática esta "modalidade", devo dar os meus SINCEROS PARABÉNS ao Ricardo Lacerda (e coloboradores) pelo processo de montagem e pelo estado final do aquário. É de facto lindo de se ver um aquário muito bem montado.

Mais uma vez Parabéns.    :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Pereira

----------


## Bruno

ja parece outro  :JmdFou2:

----------


## Luis Faustino

Estas fotos estão muito bonitas mas...

não se compara com a verdadeira beleza desse aquario ao vivo.

PARABENS Ricardo!

P.S. E essa Entacmea Quadricolor está ou não está? Até pela foto parece.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Lista das epécies de coral presentes no meu aquário:

_Pachyclavularia violacea
Sarcophyton elegans
Sarcophyton SP.
Sinularia notanda
Capnella Imbricata
Xenia elongata
Xenia umbellata branca
Palythoa caesia
Protopalythoa vestitus
Zoanthus Sociatus
Zoanthus pulchellus
Rhodactis Sp
Ricordea Yuma
Discossoma SP
Scolymia vitensis
Favites Sp
Trachyphyllia Geoffroyi
Plerogyra sinuosa
Tubastrea Aurea
Tubastrea Micrantha
Turbinaria Peltata
Diodogorgia nodulifera_

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Mais umas fotos actualizadas...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

o ALPINISTA:
 

As BARRIGAS !!!





Amanhã há mais....

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Faltavam estas ...

----------


## João Pereira

Lindo!!!  :Palmas:   :SbSourire:  
Grande evolução!!

Só tenho uma coisa a dizer, tu com a atínica ali colocada, nao perdes muita luz??


abraços

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Lindo!!!   
> Grande evolução!!


Obrigado.... faz-se o que se pode! 




> Só tenho uma coisa a dizer, tu com a atínica ali colocada, nao perdes muita luz??


Desculpa João mas não estou a perceber a tua questão ...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Amigos

Neste ultimo fim-de-semana foi a casa do Ricardo Lacerda para montar um aquário para receber as Tridacnas caso seja necessário e aproveitei para tirar umas fotos do belo aquário dele.
Aqui fica uma pequena reportagem em fotos.
Espero que gostem tanto eu gosto.


Zoanthus

Ricordea

Zebrasoma flavescens

Fromia sp.

Favites

Scolymia

Trachyphyllia

Plerogyra

Caulastrea

Plerogyra

Entacmaea quadricolor

Centro do aquário

Geral do Aquário 2005-07-03

Esta última foto não sei o que é, caso alguém saiba não se acanhe   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Didos Farm

Vamos chamar ao animal desta foto o "Ranhocas", eh.

Está bonito o aquário, pareceu-me reconhecer alguns animais Ricardo, mas o "Ranhocas" acho que não foi Imported by Dido`s Farm, eh.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Bem ... ainda bem que o Pedro colocou umas fotos .. eu já estava a falhar um bocado!!!
Agora tenho desculpa para esperar mais uns tempos antes de fazer uma nova actualização!!!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Bem ... passados estes meses desde o início da mudança em 12/12/04 chegou a hora de fazer a primeira intervenção de manutenção...

... eu sei que muitos não concordam.. mas eu acho que é positivo manter tudo a "rolar sobre esferas"...


Assim sendo, este fim-de-semana vou fazer um "check-up" a todo o equipamento....
...Bombas, powerheads, válvulas, reactores, etc...

Se alguém tiver experiência de um ou outro pormenor que achem importante verificar... digam!

Depois tiro uma fotos para mostrar como correu...

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boas *Ricardo*,

estou aqui mais para te dar os parabens pelo projecto em si e o desenvolvimento do mesmo. Está muito original, apesar de não gostar da maneira como colocas-te as iluminação. Tirando esse pormenor que não passa de gostos, está tudo muito bom.

De resto, essa SUMP/Refúgio está muito parecida à que eu imaginei, podes dar-me umas dicas sobre o que tens usado ao longo do desenvolvimento do aqua?

Espero que te continue a correr bem,

os melhores cumprimentos,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Directamente de Cagliari, na Sardenha Italiana, aí está a foto que faltava...

By Daniele Pira


Grazie Daniele

----------


## Daniel Teixeira

Parabéns Ricardo!
O aquário parece estar a ir no bom caminho, tens 3 corais que adoro a scolymia, a trachyphyllia e a plerogyra....ainda por cima todos com bom aspecto!

Quanto ao bichinho no final, parece uma spaghetty worm....não tenho a certeza.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Parabéns Ricardo!
> O aquário parece estar a ir no bom caminho, tens 3 corais que adoro a scolymia, a trachyphyllia e a plerogyra....ainda por cima todos com bom aspecto!


Obrigado Daniel...
... de qualquer forma tenho que colocar fotos actualizadas... é que a Plerogyra está quase o dobro do que estava nessas fotos.... e o mesmo acontece com a Scolymia.
Apena a "Tracky" se mantem com um crescimento mais lento...





> Quanto ao bichinho no final, parece uma spaghetty worm.....


..sim..é essa ideia com que fiquei depois de umas "buscas" na net...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Meus amigos...

...aqui estou eu de volta, após uns tempos em que a nova administração do meu local de trabalho não mde deixou descansar nem um bocadinho...

Devido à falta de tempo não só não tenho participado no fórum, o que muito me tem entristecido, como também quase não tenho tido tempo para falar e responder a diversas mensagens de alguns dos meus amigos salgados... assim aproveito para pedir desculpa atodos os que deixei "pendurados" durante estes tempos... Juca, Pedro Pacheco, Mário, Gonçalo, etc...espero que agora isto regularize e que tenha tempo para voltar a postar "como deve ser" !


Mas o mais importante é que tudo se encontra bem!!! Por isso vamos ao que interessa!!!
Quase um ano depois da montagem deste meu novo reef posso afirmar que estou bastante satisfeito com os resultados... e com algumas das situações que tenho vindo a descobrir...

Resumindo:
A DSB (embora só com cerca de 8 cm) tem funcionado muito bem.
A sump foi transformada em SB (sump biológica) logo no início e assim se tem mantido: Sem substracto, mas com RV, Cerites, Hermitas, Macroalgas, Xénias e até um Sarophyton XL que já não me cabia no aquaério principal.
As trocas de água foram reduzidas. A última (80 litros) foi em Agosto.
Adição de kalk através de reactor 24h/dia.
UV ligado 24h/dia.
Alimentação: 3 em 3 dias. Bastante variada: Congelada, grânulos e flocos... marcha tudo!!!
Anémona e ceriantro: camarão inteiro (sem descascar) uma vez por semana.
Suplementos: Iodo, e elementos traço (quando me lembro e sem regra nenhuma...)

Abraços a todos....

...as fotos vêm já a seguir!!!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Aqui estão elas...

"...é disto que o meu povo gosta!!" (Já dizia o saudoso Perestrelo...)

Uma visão parcial...


Uma das Tridacnas.. que resolveu passear pelo aqua até se ter quase encostado ao vidro...


Aquilo lá em baixo é uma animação...


O meu "guardião" no seu local de eleição.... sempre alerta!!!


Esta menina já tem mais de 15 cm... e continua a crescer...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Até crescem nos vidros... é só vê-las a trepar por ali acima...





E quem disse que 6000 l/h era muito? ...  Para o meu Ecsenius não é de certeza.... qualquer dia fica sem rabo!!!

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Fico feliz por ver que voltaste com a força toda.
Tenho que passar por ai para ver esse aquário... já tenho saudades... parece que não o deixaste morrer com todo esse trabalho e que até tem melhor aspecto se é que isso era possível.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Os 50€ mais bem gastos no meu aquário...
...agora são quase 30 cm de Coral!!!



E se estamos a falar de "coisas" GRANDES ... que tal esta?
...quase meio metro de coral???
 

Já para não falar na minha anémona...
 


...e 35 cm de Hidnophora vistos de cima?

e de lado....

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Para acabar...



e debaixo de toda esta movimentação...

...
é isto que se vê...




Finalmente..... a já obrigatória geral...


Espero que tenham gostado... estão mais fotos na minha galeria...passem por lá a dar uma vista de olhos...

...isto foi só para abrir o apetite...

...e fica a garantia qe ao vvivo é tudo MUITO mais bonito!!! Fica o convite a quem por cá quiser passar....
...entretanto aguardo os vossos comentários e críticas!!!

Abraços

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Boas Ricardo,

Como já tive oportunidade de te dizer, acho que o aquário está a ficar pequeno para tão grande espectáculo....      :SbLangue7:  


Mais uma vez parabéns.... e continuação de um bom trabalho....


 :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
acho que é agora que vou ter de passar por aí para ver isso ao vivo
e quem sabe cortar algo que está aí a mais  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

muito bonito sim senhor  :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ricardo 

Bem vindo a REEFFORUM   :KnSourire28:  

E eu que pensava que esse aquario já estava a criar rãs... :KnSourire28:  

Pelos vistos isso tem sido bem tratado.
Essa "BOLHA" tá fantástica  :SbLangue23:  

Acho que está na altura de voltar a ofereceres uns pés de xénias, não ?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Ricardo,

Afinal ainda estás vivo!   :KnSourire28:  

O aquário está bastante fixe e tens aí umas peças que gosto muito, embora acho que tens aí outras que estão demasiado grandes para o teu aquário e que o tornam inestético, estou-me a referir as xénias, a anémona e à Sinularia.

Por outro lado tens aí uma scolymia que me deixa babado! A Trachyphyllia e a plerogyra estão também muito fixes. Também me parece que a Tridacna é bonita.

Acho curioso tu tendo um  aquário desse tamanho e com essas condições, como resistes aos sps. Na minha opinião também podias colocar umas euphyllias ou uma turbinaria.

Os peixes parece que estão impec. 

Parabéns pelo aquário, certamente que nas fotos não se percebe todo o movimento que para aí vai nesse aquário, deve ser bastante interessante de ver ao vivo.

Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Antes de mais queria agradecer os elogios a quem entendeu que eu os merecia...

e depois porque recebi via MSN algumas mensagen a pedir mais fotos da minha Entacmea Quadricolor ....

Aqui está:


e




espero que gostem!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Essa "BOLHA" tá fantástica


Eu já sou vaidoso por natureza.... mas estes corais ainda me fazem pior!!! A verdade é que estão realmente bonitos. E o seu crescimento tem sido mágnifico...




> Acho que está na altura de voltar a ofereceres uns pés de xénias, não ?


Sabes bem onde eu moro.... é só passares e trazeres um saco!!!!
 :SbOk:   ... fico a aguardar essa tua visita/colheita .

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Afinal ainda estás vivo!


O trabalho não mata!!! Mas afasta!!!




> Por outro lado tens aí uma scolymia que me deixa babado! A Trachyphyllia e a plerogyra estão também muito fixes. Também me parece que a Tridacna é bonita.(....)Os peixes parece que estão impec.


Sim... os peixes têm-se aguentado muito bem...
E as tridacnas tb.. embora só se veja uma são duas....  :Admirado:  




> Acho curioso tu tendo um  aquário desse tamanho e com essas condições, como resistes aos sps....


Por isso é que o mundo não tomba.... eu prefiro ver a movimentação dos corais...



> Na minha opinião também podias colocar umas euphyllias ou uma turbinaria.


De qualquer forma estão lá muitos SPS...
A lista completa das espécies é esta:

Pachyclavularia violacea
Sarcophyton elegans
Sarcophyton SP.
Sinularia notanda
Capnella Imbricata
Xenia elongata
Xenia umbellata branca
Palythoa caesia
Protopalythoa vestitus
Zoanthus Sociatus
Zoanthus pulchellus
Rhodactis Sp
Ricordea Yuma
Discossoma SP
Scolymia vitensis
Favites Sp
Trachyphyllia Geoffroyi
Plerogyra sinuosa
Tubastrea Aurea
Tubastrea Micrantha
Turbinaria Peltata
Diodogorgia nodulifera




> Parabéns pelo aquário, certamente que nas fotos não se percebe todo o movimento que para aí vai nesse aquário, deve ser bastante interessante de ver ao vivo.


Como já cá vieste uma vez.... sabes o caminho!!!
..e estás convidado sempre que assim entenderes!!!

----------


## João Magano

:Whistle:  

 :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  

Fico satisfeito por teres regressado, e por teres tido algum tempinho para tratar do teu aquario  :Pracima: , por vezes comigo, em alturas de aperto, a bicharada sofre um bocado   :Icon Cry: .

 :KnTrinquer:   :KnTrinquer:   :KnTrinquer:

----------


## Anibal Santos

Olá Ricardo 
Bem vindo de novo (novamente) realmente eu também estava a estranhar a grande ausencia ia perguntar amanhã na feira o que era feito de ti, mas fico contente porque foi por uma boa causa, sim porque trabalho é sempre uma boa causa.
Realmente esse aquario está melhor do que eu vi à uns meses não te equeças que eu vou cobrar a promessa de uma muda dessas que até creçem nos vidros que eu na altura não aceitei porque os meus aquarios estavam em mudanças, mas agora já tenho 2 pesos pesados aonde elas podem crescer à vontade, sei que também fiquei a dever um jantar mas isso ainda está de pé quanto ao termostato que prometi já a muito tempo que mandei pelo Pedro não sei se ele teve oportunidade de de o entregar.

Cumprimentos

Anibal Santos

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Olá Ricardo 
> Bem vindo de novo (novamente) realmente eu também estava a estranhar a grande ausencia (....)


Obrigado Aníbal... é sempre bom saber quando sentem a nossa falta...




> Realmente esse aquario está melhor do que eu vi à uns meses não te equeças que eu vou cobrar a promessa de uma muda dessas que até creçem nos vidros (...)


Quando prometo... está prometido!!! Terei todo o gosto!!!




> sei que também fiquei a dever um jantar ...


Lá chegará o dia em que eu o vou "cobrar" meu amigo!!! .... 




> (...)quanto ao termostato que prometi já a muito tempo que mandei pelo Pedro não sei se ele teve oportunidade de de o entregar.


A minha falha foi enorme.... na altura foi-me entregue sim.. e eu nunca agradeci convenientemente! Embora tardios... aqui ficam os meus maiores agradecimentos e o meu pedido de desculpas. Eu sei que não me vai levar a mal....

Até breve,
Ricardo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Muito fixe mesmo!!!  :SbOk3:  
Os meus parabens!!!   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Mais algumas fotos....


Espero qe gostem!!!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

e mais estas....

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

E o movimento das xénias....
....
...por isso sempre achei que os "moles" eram os meus preferidos....
..pela sua ondulação...porque parece que estão a dançar!!!

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Ricardo

Tudo muito bom, parece que nada ficou parado nesse aquário. Como o outro diz...crescimentos absurdos!!!

----------


## Anibal Santos

Olá Ricardo 

Cada semana que passa está mais espetacular, também gosto mais dos mechidos que dos parados.
Já agora sabes se esse mandarim da segunda foto é macho ou femea.

Cumprimentos

Anibal Santos

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Já agora sabes se esse mandarim da segunda foto é macho ou femea.


Não Aníbal .. ainda não. Ele tem apenas cerca de uma semana cá em casa...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Anibal

A maneira mais fácil de identificar o macho da fêmea é observar qual deles tem na barbatana dorsal uma ponta tipo espigão.

Por exemplo:

Esta é uma fêmea


E agora o macho:



O do Ricardo parece-me ser uma fêmea.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

esta espeta cular   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
o  mandarim e resistente
nao ligue aos meus erros
obrigado

o seu aquario esta lindissimo parabens   :Palmas:   :  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> o seu aquario esta lindissimo parabens    :      :



Obrigado pelas palavras encorajadouras....

..este fds acrescentei mais uns vivos ao meu ecossistema.... em breve coloco fotos.

Um abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

ficamos entao a espera dessas fotos  :Pracima:

----------


## PedroSousa

essa anemona faz simbiose com esse tipo de palhaços nas fotos??? :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Rodrigo Estiveira

Olá Ricardo,

Primeiro de tudo, parabéns pelo teu aqua. Está aí um belo exemplo de trabalho em equipa  :SbOk:  

Gostava de te perguntar, neste momento, como é que os corais duros se estão a portar. Estás satisfeito com a iluminação 2x 150w HQI?

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Primeiro de tudo, parabéns pelo teu aqua. Está aí um belo exemplo de trabalho em equipa


Obrigado Rodrigo. Realmente foi um trabalho de equipa muito compensador...




> Gostava de te perguntar, neste momento, como é que os corais duros se estão a portar. Estás satisfeito com a iluminação 2x 150w HQI?


Até agora tudo impecável.... de tal forma que já avancei para os duros mais tradicionais. Acros, Milles e seriathos.

Vou ver o que dá... mas para já parece tudo bem.

Decidi manter a minha política de "hands out" .. ou seja trocas de água mínimas (média: 100 litros de 8 em 8 meses) e de poucos aditivos, excepto o kalk, iodo e magnésio. Nada mais...

Um abraço

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Ricardo,

E que tal colocoar umas fotografias do teu aquário (pelo menos uma geral) após remodelação ? as últimas do tópico têm 8 meses...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> E que tal colocoar umas fotografias do teu aquário (pelo menos uma geral) após remodelação ? as últimas do tópico têm 8 meses...


Vamos ver se a minha vida profissional consegue ter alguma acalmia que isto tem sido de loucos...
...vou tentar fazer isso assim que tenha um tempinho!

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Boas Festas Malta !!!  :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:  

Ao fim de quase dois anos de existência, o meu aquário "ex-novo" sofreu algumas alterações... nada de especial, mas sempre foi alguma coisa.

1- Em primeiro lugar a remodelação da sump biológica, com introdução de novas espécies de macro-algas e a limpeza total do existente.
2- Maior diversidade de vivos na referida sump biológica, onde co-habitam agora vários tipos de hermitas, snails, ofíuros e ouriços. A capacidade de iluminação foi aumentada.
3- No aqua principal poucas foram as alterações, algums corais duros, o nº de Zebrassomas (que já vai em 4 adultos) e o meu cardume de chromis (8), e também a adição de um Pomacanthus de tamanho médio ao qual não consegui resistir.

Amanhã vou tentar colocar umas fotos decentes...

Para já fica aqui a descrição do meu último "inquilino" :

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ricardo,

Ficamos a aguardar por fotografias pós-remodelação

Quanto ao peixe novo, eu também adoro ver anjos em aquários de recife (tenho um), mas há que contar com a possibilidade de comerem alguns corais e se ter que vir a fazer uma esclha.

E o Chrysurus é, de facto, magnífico, mas tem fama de ser malandro... Espero que corra bem com o teu.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ..mas há que contar com a possibilidade de comerem alguns corais e se ter que vir a fazer uma esclha.E o Chrysurus é, de facto, magnífico, mas tem fama de ser malandro....


Foi um risco mais ou menos pensado... mas depois de o ter visto a comer flocos e comida congelada cheio de genica e sem se deixar intimidar por nada.. foi fácil tomar uma decisão!!!

Claro que ele pode mudar o comportamento... vamos esperar... :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Pelo MMS que envias-te parece que esta em grande forma, espero que continue assim e deixe os corais em paz.

Tenho que dar aí um salto, já tenho saudades da tua poça

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ola Ricardo...
Coloca lá umas fotos desse bonito aquário e desse magnifico anjo!!  :SbOk:  
Ainda tens o molhão de xenias??.. pergunta aqui do padrinho!!   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Olá Marco... Faz tempo que não falávamos...
Tenho que te ir aí fazer uma visita... ou então esperar que alguém decida marcar uma nova futebolada!!!




> Ainda tens o molhão de xenias??.. pergunta aqui do padrinho!!


 :yb624:  

Quem diria que aquela muda que me ofereceste se iria transformar no "molhão" que agora tenho .. eheheh... (bem... quem foi comigo a casa do Sérgio Dantas daquela vez poderia imaginar  :Coradoeolhos:  ).
E daqui de casa já sairam, seguramente, centenas de pés para outros aquários...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Infelizmente não encontrei o cabo da minha máquina para passar as fotos para o PC. Assim sendo tive que recorrer ao meu telefone.

A qualidade é portanto fraquinha!!!
Aguardo a visita de um PRO para tirar umas fotos como deve ser!!!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda



----------


## Marco Madeira

Ricardo,
esses zonathus laranjas de pelos verdes são fantásticos... quando vieres cá, trás uma mudazita para a minha coleção.  :SbSourire2:   :SbOk:   é claro que tenho alternativas positivas para troca...  :SbOk5:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Pelo que vejo o frag que te dei da acropora tenuis tem crescido, afinal a tua poça já aguenta com sps. Só é pena o meu aquário não gostar muito de zoanthus laranja, a muda de 4/5 tem crescido muito mais que no meu aquário, deve ser da anthelia que não os deixa "respirar".

Amigão, espero ver esse aquário antes do final do ano.

----------


## João Duarte

Boas Ricardo,

Depois de algum tempo desaparecido, voltaste( ainda bem para o forum) :SbOk:  Só uma pergunta esse aquario está um pouco mais "despido" de á um ano para cá ou é simplesmente impressão minha???

abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Depois de algum tempo desaparecido, voltaste( ainda bem para o forum...


A pedido de várias famílias ...  :yb624:  




> Só uma pergunta esse aquario está um pouco mais "despido" de á um ano para cá ou é simplesmente impressão minha???


Foi uma valente poda de xénias para alguns membros do fórum!!! E além disso dei a minha anémona.. que me ocupava grande parte do aqua. Mas tive que decidir... bem ou mal logo se vê!!!
Parabéns pela perspicácia !!!  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Ontem aconteceu algo de extraordinário no meu aquário!!!

 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
O meu novo Pomacanthus, com apenas 5 dias de "casa nova", veio-me comer à mão quando eu colocava um cubo congelado na água.

A surpresa foi enorme... só tive pena de estar "enfiado" no aquário e ser impossível tirar fotos!!!
 :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Vamos esperar para ver se o comportamento se repete ou se é "once in a lifetime".

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Do pessoal que lá foi a casa no dia do jantar, ninguém tem fotos para actualizar aqui o tópico???

Abraços

----------

